# Amplificadores operacionales Rail to rail



## lara (Jun 12, 2007)

¿Alguien sabría explicarme que quiere decir que un amplificador operacional sea rail to rail?

Saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 12, 2007)

Es que la tensión que puede entregar a la salida es muy cercana a la tensión de alimentación. No sé cuántos mV habrá de diferencia pero sé que son pocos.


----------



## asherar (Nov 23, 2008)

Yo encontré esto:
http://www.newark.com/pdfs/techarticles/ADN009.pdf


----------

